# Spain to Acquire Predator Bs (Reapers)



## dimsum (23 Feb 2016)

> General Atomics Aeronautical Systems, Inc.  has announced its notification of Spain’s selection of the Predator B/MQ-9 Reaper RPA system to support the nation’s airborne surveillance and reconnaissance requirements.The Spanish Ministry of Defence has awarded GA-ASI the delivery of one Predator B RPA system for the Spanish Armed Forces to include four aircraft equipped with MTS-B Electro-optical/ Infrared (EO/IR) sensors and GA-ASI’s Block 20A Lynx Multi-mode Radar, two Block 30 Ground Control Stations (GCS), and Satellite Communications (SATCOM) and Line-of-Sight (LOS) data link capabilities by means of a Spanish-U.S. Foreign Military Sales (FMS) agreement.



Spain will get 4 airframes and 2 Ground Control Stations.  It doesn't mention whether those will be weaponized.  As a friend posted on FB regarding this:

"Spain enters the modern era of air warfare while the RCAF has to wait until a long range, high endurance, low-medium-high altitude, high speed, search and rescue/humanitarian relief capable, fully autonomous/directly controlled, line-of-sight/satcom, over-land/water/Arctic, weapons capable, UAV with EO/IR, EW, ESM, SAR, and power windows is available at Dollarama."

http://www.uasvision.com/2016/02/18/spain-to-acquire-predator-b/


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Feb 2016)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> "Spain enters the modern era of air warfare while the RCAF has to wait until a long range, high endurance, low-medium-high altitude, high speed, search and rescue/humanitarian relief capable, fully autonomous/directly controlled, line-of-sight/satcom, over-land/water/Arctic, weapons capable, UAV with EO/IR, EW, ESM, SAR, and power windows is available at Dollarama."



True _and_ funny!!


----------



## Sub_Guy (24 Feb 2016)

I find it sad and depressing...


----------

